# Strange brown algae on Java Moss, ID please



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

More pictures.


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

I don't think that's algae but I have no idea what it could be...


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

A plant? Bacteria?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like _Caloglossa_. A red algae sometimes sold as a red moss.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

Most of my java moss has browning spots but a lot of new shoots too. I was told that old becomes brown and it's fine, as long as there's new growth. I'll definitely follow this thread, as my tank mostly consist of java moss.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Monster Fish, yeah, it is! http://www.mikroskopie-forum.de/index.php?topic=17828.0
Thank you, you're real pro! 
This algae is bad or good? 

Hunter, it can be brown algae too. You need some flow on java moss and syphon it.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

Seems like there is little information about it used in aquariums but I see that the Germans have tried it. As interesting as it is I would try to grow it if I were you.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

EvilFish said:


> Monster Fish, yeah, it is! http://www.mikroskopie-forum.de/index.php?topic=17828.0
> Thank you, you're real pro!
> This algae is bad or good?
> 
> Hunter, it can be brown algae too. You need some flow on java moss and syphon it.


Depends if you want it everywhere. It can become a weed and attach to everything in your tank.




anastasisariel said:


> Seems like there is little information about it used in aquariums but I see that the Germans have tried it. As interesting as it is I would try to grow it if I were you.


http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/caloglossa-cf-beccarii


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Hmmm...

So I removed some, put it in the small bowl with ferts (API Leaf Zone and Flourish comprehensive) on direct sunlight. 

Do I need to add liquid carbon?


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

> Depends if you want it everywhere. It can become a weed and attach to everything in your tank.


Right now it's only attach to java moss.

http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/caloglossa-cf-beccarii

OMG, so it's very hard to remove it???


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

EvilFish said:


> Right now it's only attach to java moss.
> 
> http://www.flowgrow.de/db/aquaticplants/caloglossa-cf-beccarii
> 
> OMG, so it's very hard to remove it???


It can be if you have it in moss and it attaches somewhere you don't see it.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

I'll try to create a ball from it and put in on my tree. 
You think sunlight and liquid carbon will help? (in a glass bowl). 

Nerite snails, Oto catfish or shrimps will eat it?


----------

